# I can't decide what to buy...Canon 60D or Nikon D90?



## allinschenk (Dec 6, 2010)

This will be my first DSLR purchase.  I've been using a Panasonic Lumix FZ35, but looking for something that I will be able to grow with for the next two years or so.  My main interest is in shooting outdoor portraits, mainly of children.  I'm also interested in shooting weddings down the road.  I'd like to be under $1500 and plan to purchase a 50mm/1.8 lens with whatever DSLR I end up choosing.  I've handled both Canon and Nikon, but still can't seem to make up my mind.  Both the Canon 60D and Nikon D90 seem like good candidates, but which would be better for my use?  Anyother suggestions would be of help as well.


----------



## john sherratt (Dec 6, 2010)

Im new to this but brought a D90 as my first SLR and love it. I didnt want the best camera just wanted something i could learn with and one day upgrade. You could look at the new D7000 its about your buget and just came out. And that would be good for years and you would not need to upgrade down the road you could get a D90 and a lens for that price just a thought john.


----------



## Jcampbelll (Dec 7, 2010)

I get the D90 because Nikon is so much better then Canon...just a joke no nikon/canon fights. :hug:: But I do have a D90 and like it a lot. I would get the D90 over the D7000 for your first DSLR. And it's a whole lot cheaper. You can use that money you saved and get better 'glass'. :thumbup: Can't comment on the Canon.


----------



## John Mc (Dec 7, 2010)

you need to compare them both, then decide,its your camera,not other peoples, ive gone for Canon as the erganomics feel better in by hand,all the buttons are where i want them,

But look at the difference at both of them,
Canon 60D Supports a 18mp Digic4 Sensor,Iso expandable to 128000
Shutter speeds of 1/8000 - 30 secs and 5.4fps

Nikon D90 offers a 12.3mp sensor,iso expandable to 6400
Shutter speed of 1/4000 - 30secs and 4.5fps

My suggestion is look at the D7000 as an option,but better glass is allways better then better camera. and take a look at Canon's 50D,however,the iso range is the lowest at 3200,its still a powerful camera,and gives you options to buy better lenses.


----------



## allinschenk (Dec 7, 2010)

I've read that the D90 is "faster" than the 60D in terms of shooting...can anyone comment on that?


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 7, 2010)

Personally I am a Canon shooter (and have been for 10+ years)

I would take 2 flash cards to the store, shoot a few frames on each camera.

See which set up is laid out in a way that makes the most sense to you...menu's etc
IMO Canon's have better image quality and the menu's and features are much more intuitively set up. 

BUT...thats my opinion. See which works best for you.

Good luck whichever you choose!


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2010)

John Mc said:


> But look at the difference at both of them,
> Canon 60D Supports a 18mp Digic4 Sensor,Iso expandable to 128000
> Shutter speeds of 1/8000 - 30 secs and 5.4fps
> 
> ...


You need to look even deeper than that.

The Nikon D90 is an entry-level camera, while the 60D is supposed to be in the next step up, the Prosumer camea level. 

*1.* Canon APS-C size image sensors are smaller than Nikon APS-C size image sensors.

The more pixels you cram onto a limited size piece of real estate, the smaller the pixels must be, individually.

In the above example Canon has crammed 1/3 more pixels into a smaller space, compared to the Nikon D90 image sensor.

At 18 MP on an APS-C size image sensor you will need to use very good glass (expensive lenses) to resolve the image sensor. In other words, if you use less than pro lenses you will not be taking advantage of the performance the image sensor could provide.

*2.* Advertised ISO range and the actual usable ISO range are 2 different things. The 60D is not usable to ISO 128,000.

In fact the independent testing lab DXO Mark rates the Nikon D90's Raw image quality as better than the Canon 60D's. The Nikon also has more usable ISO than the Canon according to DXO Marks testing:

DxOMark - Compare sensors

I recommend being vary wary of Canon's marketing hype.


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep as many starting I always say go and handle both. As either is great for starting out. For me the Nikon D90 felt better. Like the layout of the controls and menus better than the Canon. And the Nikon's CLS flash system is superior to canon's which made the decision for me.

And the statement 

"IMO Canon's have better image quality and the menu's and features are much more intuitively set up."

To me just proves my point to go and try both. And Canon's have better image quality is just plain hogwash and a biased generalization. And would challenge any one to successfully pick out the Canon & Nikon image test I could setup. As they are both outstanding systems. And both have models that are their lemons and shinning stars.
.


----------



## CDRRoss (Dec 8, 2010)

The only thing I will add to what others have said regarding image quality...
Nikon has different default image settings with the D90 than Canon has with the 60D. The D90 has custom menus (as does Canon) that a user would need to set to their preference regarding sharpness and color for OOC JPEG images. Canon seems to have "nicer" default settings.
However if shooting RAW, this comparison goes away.
BTW, I am a Nikon D90 shooter but you must decide for yourself.
Continue to do a lot of research on sites that you can compare images and then go to a store with a card and take some tests yourself and see what you think.


----------



## David Dvir (Dec 8, 2010)

60D... and I'm a big Nikon user


----------



## daarksun (Dec 9, 2010)

I would wait on the D90. It's an older camera and should be updated soon. If your looking at the 60D why not consider the D7000 from Nikon. 

As for sensor size, a if mp doesn't matter to most than why would a 1.5 crop from 1.6 crop? Having more mp and a larger print is exceptional if you need to crop the image for editing.  

handle them both, check the buttons and the menus and see what you like. Image quality from both will be near the same between Nikon, Canon, Pentax or Sony. It's about the type of camera you want and what you like. 

good luck with your choice.


----------



## Raian-san (Dec 13, 2010)

daarksun said:


> I would wait on the D90. It's an older camera and should be updated soon. If your looking at the 60D why not consider the D7000 from Nikon.
> 
> As for sensor size, a if mp doesn't matter to most than why would a 1.5 crop from 1.6 crop? Having more mp and a larger print is exceptional if you need to crop the image for editing.
> 
> ...



D90 replacement has been out, the D7000. I think most people would agree that the D7000 >>> 60D. I've always been a Nikon guy and when I bought my D90, I was thinking of getting a Canon. But in the end, Nikon sounds more Japanese :thumbup:


----------



## blazerj (Dec 13, 2010)

Just to add a bit to the discussion, the handling a camera to see what you like idea was difficult for me, as a 1st time DSLR buyer/ shooter.

I was deciding between the D3100 and T2i, and ended up choosing the T2i (I'm not 100% sure why). I tried out both cameras, and since I'm a noob, they both felt basically the same to me.

I really do think this comes down to Toyota vs. Honda, Coke vs. Pepsi. Until you know what you are doing, you probably won't develop a preference and even if you do, it's based on personal taste. For comparable cameras, there really is no 1 obvious correct choice.


----------

